# RV/Trailer for Mountain bike Trips



## bryan123 (Jul 24, 2007)

Does anyone use a travel trailer for the mountain bike trips? After it snowed on us in the Big Horn Mountains (Plenty of fun trails there) and having to drive through numerous rainstorms with the bikes on the rack, we've decided it would be wise to start looking for something to stow the bikes in during travel/inclement weather. Also, according to my girlfriend it's never a bad thing to have a shower handy after I've been riding all day and we're staying 40 miles from the nearest town. Any suggestions would help.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

More than you'll ever want to know is all right here http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=258287


----------



## bryan123 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Bigfoot.


----------

